

There's No Money In The Long Tail of the Blogosphere - shayan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/blogosphere_long_tail.php

======
nickb
That article is riddled with errors... Pareto's Principle is a proverb?! and
"famouse(sp) rule of mathematics, known as power law"... huh?

~~~
pixcavator
It seems that the "power law" has something to do with becoming more powerful?

------
mattmaroon
They're wrong. I made ridiculous amounts of money from the long tail of the
blogosphere. It's all about establishing credibility and then creative
monetization.

~~~
tocomment
Care to share how, or do I have to buy your book?

~~~
mattmaroon
Became a popular poker blogger (which in that tiny niche means 1k-2k readers a
day) and established two related startups to monetize it, using the
credibility I'd earned. And the book did OK, but less overall than I make in a
good month off of my two website.

~~~
cglee
Judging by the popularity of sites like partypoker and pokerstars and ESPN's
constant coverage of WSOP, I don't think poker is that niche or long tail
anymore. You picked a rapidly growing market that was fast moving up the
"tail".

~~~
mattmaroon
Poker blogs are a tiny niche in the overall blogosphere. Poker itself may not
be one, but blogs about it (where a very highly trafficked one might get 1.5k
uniques a day) definitely reside in the long tail.

